# Next Generation Projectors



## Guest (Sep 4, 2011)

It seems like a lot of projectors have been on the market for at least two years now. Does anyone know if its about time for a refresh? I've been looking at the Epson 8350 and I noticed it, along with many others are on sale. Just wondering if new models will be out soon. Anyone know for sure?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Gotta pay attention to the news forum. CEDIA is coming. :T

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...-news/49470-epson-unveil-3d-1080p-models.html

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...o-video-news/48955-optoma-hd33-announced.html

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...-first-full-hd-3d-home-theater-projector.html


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks for the links. I tried a google search with no dice. I browsed the links and I was afraid everyone was jumping to 3d. I hope they still offer even more affordable 2d options as well.


----------



## fight4yu (May 31, 2010)

Most of the 3D ones also offer good 2D.. like Sony HW30, Mit 9000... I heard JVC is coming out with some new one as well, but hopefully they will fix their lamp issues this time.


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2011)

I was really interested in the replacement for the Epson 8350. It seems like a great projector as is, but I was hoping they would improve black levels even more and stay the same price. Sounds like they might just jump to 3D.

Maybe I'll try and snag some of the last 8350s or get a b stock later on if they don't replace it with a improved affordable 2D projector.


----------

